# Bonsai - Seerose ?



## Epalzeorhynchos (6. Juni 2009)

Hi.

Habt ihr schon mal was von einer Bonsai-Seerose gehört?

*>> Bonsai-Seerose*

Da steht es ist die weltweit kleinste Seerosenart. Welche ist den die weltweit kleinste Seerosenart? Könnte es eine *Nymphaea thermarum *sein?

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## goldfisch (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bonsai - Seerose ?*

Hallo Mirko,
ich halte  es für eine Nymphaea __ lotus Knolle. Kostet 1 bis 2 Euro auf jeder Börse.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Teicher (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bonsai - Seerose ?*

Hallo Mirko, Ich hab von 'ne Hobby Züchter angeblich "die kleinste Seerose die es gibt"  bekommen. Voriges Jahr hat es geblüht, ungefähr so gross wie 'e 1€ stk. Es steht ung. 30cm. tief.  Es schaut anders aus wie dein bild. Die Blätter sind stärker eingeschnitten.  Ich weiss aber keine name.
MVG  Jimmy


----------

